# TNR Gold Corp – TSXV:TNR & OTCQB:TRRXF



## TacoTed (19 April 2022)

TNR Gold Corp – TSXV:TNR & OTCQB:TRRXF

Price: $0.06 CDN & $0.05 USD
Common Shares: 189,722,780
Insider Holdings: 57,797,200 or 30.5%
Note: Does not include recent private placements, which the CEO of TNR took majority positions, $271,000 of a possible $300,000.
Website: https://tnrgoldcorp.com/

Recent company video (April 11th 2022): https://ca.proactiveinvestors.com/c...-for-mariana-lithium-royalty-sale-979427.html


About TNR Gold Corp.


TNR Gold is working to become the green energy metals royalty and gold company.

Over the past 26 years, TNR, through its lead generator business model, has been successful in generating high-quality exploration projects around the globe. With the company's expertise, resources and industry network, it identified the potential of the Los Azules copper project in Argentina and now holds a 0.4-per-cent NSR royalty on the project, which is being developed by McEwen Mining Inc. (TNR holds a 0.04-per-cent NSR royalty on behalf of a shareholder).

In 2009, TNR founded International Lithium Corp., a green energy metals company that was made public through the spinout of TNR's energy metals portfolio in 2011. International Lithium held interests in lithium projects in Argentina, Ireland and Canada.


TNR retains a 2.0-per-cent NSR Royalty on the Mariana lithium project in Argentina with Ganfeng Lithium International Co. Ltd. (TNR holds a 0.2-per-cent NSR royalty on behalf of a shareholder). Ganfeng's subsidiary, Litio Minera Argentina, has a right to repurchase 1.0 per cent of the NSR royalty on the Mariana project, of which 0.9 per cent relates to the company's NSR royalty interest. The company would receive $900,000 on the completion of the repurchase. The project is currently being advanced by Ganfeng Lithium.


TNR also holds a 7-per-cent net profit interest holding on the Batidero I and II properties with Josemaria Resources Inc. Josemaria Resources is part of the Lundin Group, a portfolio of companies producing a variety of commodities in over 20 countries worldwide.


TNR provides significant exposure to gold through its 90-per-cent holding in the Shotgun gold porphyry project in Alaska. The project is located in southwestern Alaska near the Donlin gold project, which is being developed by Barrick Gold and Novagold Resources Inc.


The company's strategy with the Shotgun gold project is to attract a joint venture partnership with one of the gold major mining companies. The company is actively introducing the project to interested parties.


At its core, TNR provides significant exposure to gold, copper, silver and lithium through its holdings in Alaska (the Shotgun gold porphyry project) and Argentina (the Los Azules copper project and the Mariana lithium project) and is committed to the continued generation of in-demand projects while diversifying its markets and building shareholder value.


----------



## TacoTed (29 April 2022)

TNR royalty property Batidero acquired by Lundin

2022-04-28 15:39 ET - News Release

Mr. Kirill Klip reports

TNR GOLD UPDATE ON BATIDERO I AND II PROPERTY ROYALTIES OF LUNDIN MINING'S JOSEMARIA COPPER-GOLD PROJECT

Lundin Mining Corp. has completed a plan of arrangement pursuant to which Lundin acquired all of the issued and outstanding shares of Josemaria Resources Inc., and Josemaria Resources became a subsidiary of Lundin. TNR Gold Corp. holds a 7-per-cent net profit interest royalty (NPR) on the Batidero I and II properties of the Josemaria copper-gold project located in San Juan, Argentina, that is owned by Josemaria Resources.

In its news release dated April 28, 2022, Lundin stated:

"The addition of the Josemaria project to Lundin Mining's portfolio solidifies our position as a leading base metals producer with high-quality copper exposure and significant growth. We look forward to building upon the excellent reputation of Josemaria Resources in San Juan and Argentina," said Peter Rockandel, Lundin Mining President and CEO, "We are excited to lead the project through the remaining stages of development and into production to create significant value for all stakeholders."

Josemaria Project Update

As announced by Josemaria Resources on April 11, 2022, the Mining Authority of San Juan, Argentina has approved the Environmental Social Impact Assessment for the Josemaria Project, marking a significant milestone in the project's permitting process. Lundin Mining and the Josemaria project team are working with the national and provincial authorities to progress the project through the next stages of development. Discussions regarding commercial agreements and securing of additional sectoral permits are ongoing and anticipated later this year prior to a definitive construction decision.

The Josemaria project is progressing through basic engineering with procurement of long-lead equipment, including securing key items of crushing and processing. Study work is ongoing, including updating of cost estimates to be reflective of current conditions and evaluation of potential scope changes compared to plans envisaged in the Josemaria Resources 2020 Feasibility Study ("NI 43-101 Technical Report, Feasibility Study for the Josemaria Copper-Gold Project, San Juan Province, Argentina" dated November 5, 2020 (the "Josemaria Resources 2020 Feasibility Study")). Lundin Mining aims to complete an updated Technical Report for the project in the fourth quarter of 2022. While this work has not yet concluded, the Company expects the initial capital expenditure estimate of the project to be greater than $4 billion. Effective post-closing, the Company intends to spend up to $300 million to advance the project ahead of a construction decision in the second half of 2022, including engineering, commitments for long lead items, preconstruction activities and drilling. As part of the updated Technical Report, Lundin Mining plans to complete new Mineral Reserve and Resource estimates. Approximately 20,600 meters of drilling have been completed on the project since the most recent 2020 Josemaria Resources mineral estimates and 35,000 meters of additional drilling are planned to be completed ahead of the new estimates.

About Lundin Mining

Lundin Mining is a diversified Canadian base metals mining company with operations and projects in Argentina, Brazil, Chile, Portugal, Sweden and the United States of America, primarily producing copper, zinc, gold and nickel."

Kirill Klip, TNR's Chief Executive Officer commented, "Our 7% NPR holding on the Batidero I and II properties of the Josemaria Project held by Lundin Mining represents future growth potential for our royalty portfolio. We are also investigating potential new acquisitions while our main focus remains on the development of the Shotgun Gold Project in Alaska. The essence of our business model is to have industry leaders like Ganfeng Lithium, McEwen Mining and Lundin Group as operators on the projects that will potentially generate royalty cash flows to contribute and develop a significant long-term value for our shareholders."


----------



## TacoTed (10 May 2022)

TNR Gold Update - NSR Royalty on Los Azules Copper, Gold and Silver Project with McEwen Mining






						Stockwatch
					






					www.stockwatch.com


----------



## TacoTed (20 May 2022)

TNR Gold closes first tranche of private placement

2022-05-19 16:11 ET - News Release

Mr. Kirill Klip reports

TNR GOLD ANNOUNCES CLOSE OF NON-BROKERED PRIVATE PLACEMENT FIRST TRANCHE

TNR Gold Corp. has closed the first tranche of the non-brokered private placement of up to five million units announced on April 4, 2022. On closing, the company issued 1.25 million units at five cents per unit for proceeds of $62,500. Each unit consists of one common share of the company and one-half of a non-transferable common share purchase warrant, with each whole warrant exercisable into one common share of the company at an exercise price of 7.5 cents per share for two years from the date of issue. Closing of the final tranche of the private placement will be completed prior to June 3, 2022.

The proceeds of the private placement will be used for exploration, maintenance of the Shotgun Gold project and for general working capital purposes.

All private placement securities will be restricted from trading for a period of four months plus one day from the date of closing.

On closing, the company paid a cash finder's fee of 5 per cent of the gross proceeds sourced by the finder.

Kirill Klip, executive chairman of the company, a non-arm's-length party, participated in this private placement. The issuance of private placement securities to a non-arm's-length party constitutes related-party transactions under Multilateral Instrument 61-101 -- Protection of Minority Security Holders in Special Transactions (MI 61-101). Because the company's shares trade only on the TSX Venture Exchange, the issuance of securities is exempt from the formal valuation requirements of Section 5.4 of MI 61-101 pursuant to Subsection 5.5(b) of MI 61-101 and exempt from the minority approval requirements of Section 5.6 of MI 61-101 pursuant to Section 5.7(b). The company did not file a material change report 21 days prior to the closing of the private placement as the details of the participation of insiders of the company had not been confirmed at that time.

About TNR Gold Corp.

TNR Gold is working to become the green energy metals royalty and gold company.

Over the past 26 years, TNR, through its lead generator business model, has been successful in generating high-quality exploration projects around the globe. With the company's expertise, resources and industry network, it identified the potential of the Los Azules copper project in Argentina, which is being developed by McEwen Mining Inc. now. TNR Gold holds a 0.4-per-cent net smelter return royalty on the Los Azules copper project, including a 0.04-per-cent NSR held on behalf of a shareholder. TNR retains a 2.0-per-cent NSR royalty on the Mariana lithium project in Argentina with Ganfeng Lithium, including a 0.2-per-cent NSR held on behalf of a shareholder. Ganfeng's subsidiary, Litio Minera Argentina, has a right to repurchase 1.0 per cent of the NSR royalty on the Mariana project, of which 0.9 per cent relates to the company's NSR royalty interest. The company would receive $900,000 on the completion of the repurchase. The project is currently being advanced by Ganfeng Lithium International Co. Ltd.

TNR also holds a 7-per-cent NPR (net profits royalty) holding on the Batidero I and II properties of the Josemaria project, which is being developed by Lundin Mining. Lundin Mining is part of the Lundin Group, a portfolio of companies producing a variety of commodities in several countries worldwide.

TNR provides significant exposure to gold through its 90-per-cent holding in the Shotgun gold porphyry project in Alaska. The project is located in southwestern Alaska near the Donlin gold project, which is being developed by Barrick Gold and Novagold Resources Inc. The company's strategy with Shotgun gold project is to attract a joint venture partnership with one of the gold major mining companies. The company is actively introducing the project to interested parties.

At its core, TNR provides a wide scope of exposure to gold, copper, silver and lithium through its holdings in Alaska (the Shotgun gold porphyry project) and Argentina (the Los Azules copper and the Mariana lithium projects), and is committed to the continued generation of in-demand projects, while diversifying its markets and building shareholder value.

We seek Safe Harbor.


----------

